# How do you trigger Spectrasonics Stylus RMX?



## wabbit (Mar 5, 2018)

I just purchased Spectrasonics Stylus RMX and have it loaded in Studio One 3 Pro. My problem is that I can't figure out how to trigger it to start playing in my song. Does it need midi notes, as in a piano roll? I've looked all over the net and in Spectrasonics tutorials and am coming up blank. This question is probably so stupid that no one thinks it's necessary to address! LOL I have a bunch of sounds loaded in the 8 channels and can play the rhythm in Stylus but how do I get it playing along with my song? Anyone?
Thanks!


----------



## wabbit (Mar 5, 2018)

I found it! You have to drag the midi files from each individual instrument used in your multi into a separate track and that's what triggers it. Thanks all.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 5, 2018)

Glad you found it.

There are also some good Stylus tutorials here:
https://www.spectrasonics.net/video/videos-tutorials-stylusrmx.php

and


----------



## Transients (May 2, 2018)

I think with the Host Sync button enabled playback will start when pressing spacebar?


----------



## bbunker (May 2, 2018)

Be sure to check out the Midi Modes function, too: if you're using loops without tweaking the slices, or want to be able to go from one performance to another within a menu of loops (as in things like Loop Loft packs where there are performances for the Verse, Bridge, Chorus, etc.) then click on "Slice Menu" and change it to "Groove Menu." Instead of having each Slice of the loop on a MIDI note (which is where that stairstep MIDI that you have to drag and drop into the menu comes from) - you now have each loop of that folder on a different MIDI note. So - you just hold down the appropriate note (or send that from your DAW, obviously!) and you're off and running.

Handy for trying out variations of loops within a song, too: just less tweakability is the trade-off.


----------

